# CM: No Android Market AND can't dual boot?



## SMASH1337 (Oct 13, 2011)

So I installed CM on my touchpad and there's no Android Market yet I read people talking about apps. How did you guys get the Market? As well anytime I reboot to WebOS it reboots back to Android. Any tips?


----------



## tyleralane (Sep 26, 2011)

Market is provided with the gapps package that you will have to google on where to find...

And did you install the moboot also? i followed the directions and have had absolutely NO problems with dualbooting etc.


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's a tip. read the instructions....


----------



## SMASH1337 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Tyler, I did find the gapps package but I think it was too late as I followed the video tutorial which must be outdated now. And sonofskywalker3, don't post if you have nothing constructive to say.

I guess I'll just wipe it with WebOS Doctor and start over with more updated directions.


----------



## ncinerate (Sep 20, 2011)

I actually had the same problem - I had done everything as far as I could tell to instructions (putting cyano, clockwork, and moboot in a cminstall folder and installing).

Everything worked, but, like you, it made android default with no boot menu present, and I couldn't install google marketplace (it would ask me to reboot into clockwork, I'd say yes, and it would boot back into android).

Fixing it isn't entirely simple, but not too bad either. First, boot the touchpad while holding the volume up. Once the USB symbol is up, you need to plug the touchpad into the computer and go back to your command line.

Go to where you put your moboot file (the file unzipped from the moboot package you downloaded).

In my case, I had to type:

cd /users/home/desktop

(I had my file unzipped on my desktop).

Once there, you type:

novacom boot mem:// <uImage.moboot_0.3.3

Now it'll pop up a boot menu on the touchpad, quickly use the volume up/down buttons to get into webos.

Once in webos, load up executah and xterm, and utilize xterm to finish the install process for moboot:

mount -o remount,rw /boot
cd /boot
cp /path/to/uImage.moboot_0.3.3 .

*(in the above line, you would put the path to your moboot 0.3.3 file, so if you moved it to your touchpad's /media/internal directory you'd type cd /media/internal/uImage.moboot_0.3.3 .

Also note the period at the VERY end of that line IS necessary).
Now you continue:*

rm uImage
ln -s uImage.moboot_0.3.3 uImage
ln -s uImage-2.6.35-palm-tenderloin uImage.webOS
echo "webOS" >moboot.default
sync

Just like that, you have a boot menu and everything will work. NOW download the google marketplace .zip file, put it in your /media/internal, go to your file manager and tap on it inside android and it'll ask to go to clockwork to install. Say yes and you're DONE!

There is NO need to wipe the touchpad at this point. Just do the steps above and you fixed your problem.


----------



## jlim0930 (Oct 13, 2011)

google for gapps.zip and download it and install it via recovery then you will be able to sync to google and have the app store


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

SMASH1337 said:


> Thanks Tyler, I did find the gapps package but I think it was too late as I followed the video tutorial which must be outdated now. And sonofskywalker3, don't post if you have nothing constructive to say...


x2. The video is definitely outdated. It says nothing about putting anything other than the CM7 file in the cminstall directory.


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

SMASH1337 said:


> Thanks Tyler, I did find the gapps package but I think it was too late as I followed the video tutorial which must be outdated now. And sonofskywalker3, don't post if you have nothing constructive to say.
> 
> I guess I'll just wipe it with WebOS Doctor and start over with more updated directions.


Maybe you shouldn't post until you read the instructions. If you spent 5 minutes reading, you would know about MOBOOT. 90% of you noobs complaining about the bootup probably didnt even read dalingrins first post.


----------



## droidyman (Sep 23, 2011)

Why follow the video to do the install when at the end of the video it sends you to a link when in-turn says to follow and read the README file in the ACMEInstaller.zip?

This build is actually very good even for a Alpha. No issues during the install of any of the components including market if you read the readme file as requested.


----------

